# 2009 Murano 55,480 miles head gasket leak



## FairbanksMurano (Jul 17, 2015)

I sold my standard transmission 2005 BMW 325i because I moved to Alaska and needed a dependable car that would be good in the snow. (My BMW never needed a repair and I had it from 56,000-86,000 miles)I have much experience with used cars having owned ten of them ,all purchased at the 45,000-50,000 mile mark,before this Murano.(Purchased at 47,000 miles.)

After learning that my car has a head gasket leak at 54,000 miles, and hearing that the repair would be upwards of $3,000.00,I started to do some reading. Apparently if this leak is found within the 5 year/60,000 warranty window Nissan will begrudgingly pay for the repair. There has been a class action suit filed by Nissan Murano owners which was lost,because Nissan's lawyers were able to find some Murano drivers who had not experienced any issue with a leaking head gasket. Dissatisfied Murano owners have come to the conclusion that there was probably a run of bad gaskets or incorrect tightening of those gasket heads at the factory.

After doing all of this research I went to Stanley Nissan here in Fairbanks for them to confirm this leak.Instead after their "technicians" checked my car out they say that there is some anti-freeze seepage but that this seepage is 
"normal".??? The service manager said that it was an external "crusting" and that it was not going to adulterate the oil by seeping inwardly.????The mechanic who originally diagnosed this leak said that the leak was profound and that the antifreeze was fresh.He said that anything that is seeping now is going to get a whole lot bigger down the road.He had nothing to gain by telling me this,he does not repair bad head gaskets.

There is an TSB written out for this specific issue.It was written by lawyers,of course,so is very carefully worded.Again,they say this "seepage"is "normal". I guess the oddest things can seem normal in this crazy world we live in. I can remember the days when a Nissan was a car that could be counted on that was not going to cost a great deal to maintain.Those days are apparently gone.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can try to run the following tests on your-own to verify for a possible head gasket leak:

You can perform a block test; many auto parts stores sell this kit. It looks like a big ear dropper, it extracts vapors from the radiator filler neck, if the blue solution that you add to it turns yellow then that indicates a blown head gasket or coolant entering your engine.

As an alternative, take a sample of the coolant and go to a local radiator shop and request that they analyze the coolant for the presence of hydrocarbons. If they are present then it is most likely that you have a leaking/blown head gasket.

A good test to run for a leaking/blown head gasket is called a cylinder leak down test; it consists of a gauge set. You'll need a large air compressor for an air supply. By applying compressed air to each cylinder in turn (with that cylinders intake & exhaust valves closed) you can isolate the faulty cylinder. ***{make certain to open your cooling system (radiator cap etc.) so you don't over-pressurize it & blow a radiator, seal,etc.}*** LOOK FOR BUBBLES.


----------



## FairbanksMurano (Jul 17, 2015)

*head gasket 2009 Nissan Murano*

Thank you very much for that great information!!


----------

